# Experiences with Glycobol?



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I am contemplating dropping in some Glycobol in to my recomp as I have quite a large refeed eod (training days) so a nutrient partitioner could be beneficial for me.

Anybody had experience of Glycobol or other insulin mimetics/nutrient partitioners. Especially used in a TKD/Carb up setting?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I am a big fan of glycobol. It definitely make a noticeable impact. Just go for the sample trial size if needed if you wish to just test it out but I believe you will be very happy at the effects.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheers for that predator. I've ordered :beer:

Anyone else have any experience?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Best to do a search on google for reviews but it is a supplement you will definitely notice.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

predatorN said:


> Best to do a search on google for reviews but it is a supplement you will definitely notice.


Have done some research, seems a very highly rated supp. Some great logs on bb.com

It's actually good for you as well, with the antioxidant and cholesterol lowering, liver detoxing effects of the ingredients.

Looking forward to giving it a blast.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

With reference to my other thread.

It is AMAZING, you just have to use it to experience the crazy pump, far better than any NO product and a lot of slin users liken the immediate effects to a small shot of slin in terms of tightness and muscle fullness.

Shame I get hypoglycemic off it no matter what I try.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheers Wevans, sounds like a great supp!

Sorry to hear you were getting hypoglycemic all the time. I should be ok I think because on my refeed days I'm taking in 400g+ carbs. Will definitely watch it though. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> With reference to my other thread.
> 
> It is AMAZING, you just have to use it to experience the *nuts pump*,.


Really, what dose did you get for that effect?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

predatorN said:


> Really, what dose did you get for that effect?


LMAO :beer:

UKWolverine I currently eat 500-600g carbs every day, still go hypo.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> LMAO :beer:
> 
> UKWolverine I currently eat 500-600g carbs every day, still go hypo.


That is an extreme response! I've heard of people going a bit hypo if they leave it too long before taking in carbs, but sounds like you don't handle these agents very well at all.

I'll find out tomorrow how I react.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> LMAO :beer:
> 
> UKWolverine I currently eat 500-600g carbs every day, still go hypo.


Are you actually testing your blood glucose levels or are you just guessing that you are going hypo?

500-600carbs would require quite a lot of insulin to make you still go hypo let alone some OTC supplement......


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you actually testing your blood glucose levels or are you just guessing that you are going hypo?
> 
> 500-600carbs would require quite a lot of insulin to make you still go hypo let alone some OTC supplement......


Well not got tests done, but I go dead white, sweat like crazy and cannot stand up because the room is spinning, so I can only really concentrate on the floor with my head down.

Also vomit.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

And you continue to take it:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Sounds more like some other sort of reaction than going hypo IMO.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> And you continue to take it:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Sounds more like some other sort of reaction than going hypo IMO.


I do not take it anymore, this is 6 months or so ago, I tried to resolve the problem with the help of AI but nothing worked.

I tried it 2/3 times with different approaches, all of which got me bed ridden for about 3 days constantly being sick and the room constantly spinning like I was verrrrry drunk indeed.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Well was my first day on this today did 1 cap before my pwo meal, just felt mellow and sleepy before eating, that's the extent of the "hypo" feelings I experienced.

Had a large carb meal around 7 ish, had 2 more caps 25 mins ish before no ill effects at all, no GI issues nothing. The fats are kept very low on these refeeds so I put it down to that.

I'm having a dirty cheat on Sunday, will dose two caps pre this and see if I get the anal leakage that some have reported!

I do have a food pump tonight, but I get that anyway on my eod refeed so don't know how much I can attribute to this supp.

So far so good.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> Well was my first day on this today did 1 cap before my pwo meal, just felt mellow and sleepy before eating, that's the extent of the "hypo" feelings I experienced.
> 
> Had a large carb meal around 7 ish, had 2 more caps 25 mins ish before no ill effects at all, no GI issues nothing. The fats are kept very low on these refeeds so I put it down to that.
> 
> ...


Nice one man keep us posted.

Wait until you train.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I think i will get some of this stuff and give it a go....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

surely is just like using chromium/ala etc?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> surely is just like using chromium/ala etc?


Yep it is ....


Na-Rala125mg**250mg** *Glycobol Complex **TM:*

Trigonella Seed Isolate (standardized to 10% 4-hydroxyisoleucine),Phellodendron Extract (Standardized to 90% Berberine)

Cinnamon Bark 20:1 extract (standardized for 16% flavonoids), BMOV (Bis-Malto-Oxovanadium)

375mg**750mg


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive bought a load of chromium tabs to play with after the show as insulin sensitivity will be so high. thought this may control things a lil


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Nice one man keep us posted.
> 
> Wait until you train.


Cheers, very much looking forward to tomorrows workout and see if I witness the pumps. vascalarity and strength/endurance that people report.



Lois_Lane said:


> I think i will get some of this stuff and give it a go....


I've read some great reviews Con. Some even comparing it's effectiveness to 5iu of slin!

Great health benefits from the ingredient line up also.

Here's an overview post of some of the reviews it's had.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120962741

In my Googling i've yet to hear a bad word about it. Apart from Wevans bad reaction that is.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> I've read some great reviews Con. Some even comparing it's effectiveness to 5iu of slin!


Well it better do some thing better than 5iu of slin because slin is super cheap.....


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fenugreek, cinnamon, R-ALA...should be cheap as fook anyway ....lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wee g any sites for cheap r alal


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well it better do some thing better than 5iu of slin because slin is super cheap.....


I guess if the claims are true then these insulin mimetics/partitioners offer potential for those that want the benefits of slin, but don't want to go down that route.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

thinking of using it in my PH cycle, would it be best implemented in PCT or on cycle?

..was thinkin PCT personally, to help push PBs and maintain/increase strength


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

mrosd said:


> thinking of using it in my PH cycle, would it be best implemented in PCT or on cycle?
> 
> ..was thinkin PCT personally, to help push PBs and maintain/increase strength


Would be good to run this through PCT IMO, so you can keep your training intensity high, also calorie content without risking as much spillover.

How about both on cycle AND during PCT? You should be able to run this a couple of months if not longer without any problems, infact the cholesterol reduction and liver protection effects could make it worthwhile addition.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm yeh ive just read of its liver protection properties. The product seems too good to be true, the reviews for it on the net are crazy


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah lots of good things being said that's for sure, thought a lot of it was hype generated by the reps but there are many impartial reviews too.

I have a mega food pump now after my cheat meal, and yet still no GI sides.

Look forward to hitting the gym tomorrow on it.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Got some good vasularity today in the gym, bicep pump after chins too.

No real sides, apart from the fact that I can taste ketones, which is quite bizarre considering i'm taking in a lot of carbs on these refeed days.

I'm toying with the idea of getting a glucose monitor so I can find out what it's doing to my blood sugar, see what kind of effect it's having. So far I'm liking this supp.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> Got some good vasularity today in the gym, bicep pump after chins too.
> 
> No real sides, apart from the fact that I can taste ketones, which is quite bizarre considering i'm taking in a lot of carbs on these refeed days.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of getting a glucose monitor so I can find out what it's doing to my blood sugar, see what kind of effect it's having. So far I'm liking this supp.


How many g's of carbs are you using in conjunction with dosing?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm only running it on my refeed days which are training days. Doing the 1 2 1 approach.

Pre workout 1 tab before around 40g carbs usually oats

Post workout 2 tabs before my largest meal 150-200g carbs pasta/rice bagels

Later 1 tab before 30 - 60g cabs - bagels

I usually take in 350-400g ish carbs over an 8 hour refeed window so it's prob partitioning extra too.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> I'm only running it on my refeed days which are training days. Doing the 1 2 1 approach.
> 
> Pre workout 1 tab before around 40g carbs usually oats
> 
> ...


Very nice man. :thumb:


----------

